# Out Flanked



## jw (Mar 26, 2022)

Put some flank on the grill today. I think the thermometer is off on my gas grill. Prolly shoulda fired up some charcoal. Anyhoo, the Lord blessed me with some flank steak, okra, cheddar & pork-rind stuffed poblano chile, accompanied with a spinach & guac salad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Taylor (Mar 26, 2022)

This is how properly to prepare for the Lord’s Day.


----------

